# Maumee Run Must Read!!!!!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am going to paste language from the Ohio Fishing Regulations as it seems a LOT of guys are not clear on this:

SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the _*inside*_ of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point. 

I would hate to see some honest fisherman get a ticket for not being aware of the wording of this regulation. I was not 100% clear on it and I am glad I didn't find out the hard way. So, now I am trying to prevent it from happening to some of you fine fishermen. Good luck, be safe and be smart!

CG

ps....not sure if this should be a sticky or something, but I'll leave that up to the mods


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

the last two days guys have been fishing early,15 to 20 minutes It is a $104 or some thing like fine I guess what ever they can afford


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone remember the sweet cartoon depicting the outside in- inside out snagging of walleye. That was a great cartoon, I couldn't find it on this site, must of been on GFO.


if anyone has it please post the link

J


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I thought that was on www.walleyerun.com. I don't remember where exactly


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

They are writing alot of fines for littering too. Fine or no fine pick up after yourselves.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I know it's illegal but I assume that's only if you keep them. What if you snag one by accident? Just got to throw it back asap?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Smith2004 said:


> I know it's illegal but I assume that's only if you keep them. What if you snag one by accident? Just got to throw it back asap?


you are right just throw it back.. I snagged 12 yesterday before I caught 1 legal I was not trying everyone around me were also snagging a lot of them


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

C'mon guys. Snagging is why people go to Maumee (lol). I have been going for 15 years and never understood the snagging or what enjoyment people get out of doing it. I also think that the division of wildlife saw an oppurtunity to make ALOT of money off of the people who do choose to keep the snagged fish. This debate rages on every year I am sure all over the stat and on many chat rooms. IMO let the local guys have there holes back and go up white bassin, you WILL catch your limit of walleye and then get blown up by the little tanks.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have snagged as many or more jig fishing on Lake Erie. I only fish the river when I can't get out in the lake . I tried blade baits again last week I snagged more than I caught legal,, I guess when the fish are thick you are going to snag a bunch


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

roger23 said:


> I have snagged as many or more jig fishing on Lake Erie. I only fish the river when I can't get out in the lake . I tried blade baits again last week I snagged more than I caught legal,, I guess when the fish are thick you are going to snag a bunch


Yeah but I'll take my chances any day of the week on the reefs before I would partake in the circus on the river!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> I am going to paste language from the Ohio Fishing Regulations as it seems a LOT of guys are not clear on this:
> 
> SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the _*inside*_ of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point.
> 
> ...


So if a hook goes from the outside of the lip through the inside of the mouth, is it still not piercing the inside of the mouth? I understand where you are coming from CG. I think the DNR needs to elaborate in the regulations this whole subject. There is way to much gray area that people can and do interpret differently. I am way too skeptical of these guys that say they got busted for outside in. I've seen thousands of fish caught this way and caught hundreds myself and NEVER have seen anyone ticketed for it. It's probably more likely that the fish was hooked in the cheek, eyeball, or nostril, or the top of the head and that's why they got busted. I for one am a believer that if it's outside in, I'm keeping it. And despite what some of you think, the Maumee Walleye run is not some big snagfest. Most fishermen up there are honest and do the right thing. That would be like labeling shotgun season a huge poaching festival. While there are a few, the many are good intentioned.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well put Redhunter.

CG


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

In all honesty, I've caught more fish this year than snagged in the river. Sometimes them floaters amaze me. Last week had a 8lb female bite that orange and brown floater, couldn't believe it, she went back to mighty river, eggs were just pooring out. I will say one thing, when I was younger almost all people use to keep them snagged fish, nowadays I haven't seen one person keep a snagged one, lol, must be them stiff fines!!!! Good luck out there !!!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the _*inside*_ of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point.


Be careful, the maximum hook size on the Maumee right now is actually *1/2 inch. from shank to point*

The following is found in the "Maumee, Portage, Mahoning and Sandusky Rivers" section of the regs:

*The following regulations are in effect from March 1 to May 1:

(1) No fishing with a line with more than a single hook. The line may not have a hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point, or lure having more than a single hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point. *

Just wanted to make sure everyone was clear on this point.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I have made probably 10 trips down to the river this year...and after all this mess about "outside-in, inside-out"...I'm thoroughly convinced that I am fishing for pure recreation as opposed to trying to fill the freezer. 

I've tossed back a bunch of fish over the last few days that were outside-in...I'm talking hook pierced just outside the lip and then in and around the lip. 

For the last 15 years, I've kept those fish and never had a problem. Three guys downstream from me on Monday kept every single one they caught that way. Guy last night beside me across from Schroeder's did the same thing.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

i think if its buy the mouth its on the stringer thats my opinion i was told buy a guy dont use the very bright colors use the dark floaters its harder for the narks to see hey i want walley in my frezzer and ill throw back the ones thet are snagged in the fin or tail or eye butt if its near that mouth its a hitt in my book if in the fin throw back in if in the mouth hes out lol its a money maker for dnr think they care if you pay a ticket thats all they want ill bett they get a frezzer full every year them guys are thier to give you a ticket and thats all if they dont like how you look they will get you if youre a pretty boy they will let you be lol if youre out of state watch youre back and by the way welcome to ohio thanks for all youre money its a darn fish we cant catch all of them dam you cant even fish and have a good time with out those guys on youre butt they really need to change the laws if you snagg it just putt it back every one knows its snagged and they will nark you out because they cant get a walleye its fun to walk down the bank with a limit but with out a guilty connince if you dont feel right dont keep them walleye if you feel good about it then keep them good day and good fishing


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

whether right or wrong in anyone's opinion,it can't be any more clear as to the meaning of the wording.it does not say pierce and hook from outside.just because the hook inevitably pierces the inside when it goes through,it did not get HOOKED from the inside.
interpret and twist it how you like,but it doesn't change the true meaning.to me,it's just an angle for those who are intent on keeping fish by any means they deem personally acceptable.
read CAREFULLY.key phrase is "pierce AND hook".
you have to hook it before you can pierce it 


> SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

and now can we cover these sub-topics ....LIFTING, SNATCHING, JERKING


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

well, if we all want to get technical, the language doesnt state "from" the inside. It only says the words, "pierce" and "the inside." Not sure it would hold up in court and not sure I would want to take up that battle, but in my opinion if a hook is in the mouth it should be fair game. However, I didn't write the rule and I dont enforce. I will play by the rules of those who do and go without a fine. 

CG


----------



## ohio wanderer (Apr 7, 2007)

I've fished "The Run" for 28 straight years and have legally caught 4 fish that I can remember. I've seen some crazy things and many snags put on the stringer. For some reason I still go, it's part of Spring.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

4 fish legally? You have got to be SHI**ING me! 28 years and only 4 legal fish. Is your zero button not working or something? Dude, what are you using for bait, boogers? We should meet up, I'd love to help you out a little. 4 Fish?


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Redhunter1012 said:


> 4 fish legally? You have got to be SHI**ING me! 28 years and only 4 legal fish. Is your zero button not working or something? Dude, what are you using for bait, boogers? We should meet up, I'd love to help you out a little. 4 Fish?


Ill come up and fish with ya red. Are the fish you catch by the mouth females males or both. Like I said before the fish are in that river for one reason. I would love to see how catching fish legally is done during the spawn. I did see a guy at buttonwood catch a limit of nice jacks on mini-foo and minow. I am not doubting that you can catch fis red, I would like to see how it is done so I don't waste a 3 hour drive only to snag 50 fish.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I start back to work on Monday the 9th, so I'll be an afternoon guy up there. I won't go till atleast Wednesday evening. I invite anyone to come fish beside me. I'll be there all weekend though.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Red, I would love to fish with you some more, but it looks like it is going to be 4/20 before I can get up there again. I'll be going in the morning to. I hope to lay into a few more nice eyes before the run is over.

CG


----------



## mandruch (Apr 8, 2007)

JimmyZ said:


> I thought that was on www.walleyerun.com. I don't remember where exactly


This one?


----------



## ohio wanderer (Apr 7, 2007)

I have to go back to work on Wednesday and my weekend is open. Your offer is interesting. And no, I don't use boogers. If I catch one legally, I'll eat one on the spot. I hear Berkley is coming out with that flavor soon though.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Once I think it will be worth your trip, I'll set up a time for some of us to meet and try it out up there. At the very least I could give you some pointers that would surely up your odds. Sorry if I came across as a jerk, but i'll give you an "attaboy" for persistance. What do you think is the deal? I've seen many first timers with the upside down reels and heavy duty saltwater rods go up there and do good. For sure we'll get you set up to go. Where are you from? I live in Mt. Cory but am from Hoytville.


----------



## ohio wanderer (Apr 7, 2007)

Deshler. And trust me, I'm not a first timer. I grew up on that river. You will not show me a place that I haven't been to many times. I really am just curious as to what you do differently.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Gonna have to go with misfit on this one. It says pierce the inside of the mouth, implying the the hook has to initially begin in the mouth and that outside ins aren't legal. That's what it sounds like to me, anyway.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Call me crazy, but I thought the law was not supposed to be "implied." It should say what it means. While driving when I come to a red light, it mandates that I stop. It doenst imply that I should consider stopping. I still think the language is suspect at best.

CG


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok well the dictionary defines pierce as:
1.to penetrate into or run through (something), as a sharp, pointed dagger, object, or instrument does. 2.to make a hole or opening in.
Then it says the inside of the fish's mouth. Therefore it means the initial penetration has to be the inside of the mouth. I didn't really mean imply earlier. I'm also not saying that I think this SHOULD be the case, i'm just saying that's what it says.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

ohio wanderer said:


> Deshler. And trust me, I'm not a first timer. I grew up on that river. You will not show me a place that I haven't been to many times. I really am just curious as to what you do differently.


It's all about the feel. What kind of rod do you use? I prefer a 7' medium action Berkely Bionix. Most 6' - 6 1/2' medium rods will work as long as they are not to flimsy (ugly stick). Keep a tight line and set the hook anytime it feels different.


----------



## ohio wanderer (Apr 7, 2007)

I use a Cabela's 6'6'' IM6, medium rod. I know exactly what you mean about the feel. Hard to teach or explain to a friend when you take them, isn't it. I really have snagged, and released, somewhere around 400 fish from the river with only catching a handful inside the mouth. 

Have you ever tried pulling spinners from a boat out there? I've often thought about taking my Lund out under the bypass in the deeper water, but I've heard too many props bust.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

[QUOTE= I really have snagged, and released, somewhere around 400 fish from the river with only catching a handful inside the mouth. 

Do you consider outside in legal? I've stated several times that I do. If you don't then that is what I do differently than you do. I keep them.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I really have snagged said:
> 
> 
> > I think as long as the fish actually made an attempt to strike your bait it should be legal. Outside in or vice versa. Apparently not what the dnr wants though... too much $$$.


----------

